# Travelling to New York With UK Criminal Record



## Charlieboy28 (Nov 21, 2016)

Ok, I've read that much online I can't decide on what's nonsense and what is actually the truth. If there is any... LIE, YOU WON'T GET IN END OF, ETC ETC

I'm 25 now, when I was 18 (silly little boy running with the wrong crowd) I was the driver in a robbery. To cut the story short, I was handed a 2 year custodial sentence suspended for 18 months.. from that day I never set a foot wrong again and thankfully never had to go to jail as I didn't get into trouble within them 18 months. Or after that for the record lol. 

Anyhow, I've always wanted to go to new York. A dream really, I've settled down now with my partner and 2 Young children. Not now, but maybe next year, I want to go to new York for a short trip, 4,5 nights.. and im wondering..

What in the hell do I do???

Lie on the online waiver?
Go through the whole expensive visa application/interview..

Or what? Any help that is actually LEGIT, is greatly appreciated.


----------



## Charlieboy28 (Nov 21, 2016)

I've read bits and pieces of the other thread on here with a similar title btw.. hard to get a straight answer from it though...


----------



## Idaho (Nov 21, 2016)

I goggled this in 15 seconds:

Travelling to America (USA) - A detailed guide - theInformationHub by Unlock - Online self-help information for people with convictionstheInformationHub by Unlock – Online self-help information for people with convictions


----------

